# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Какая версия Lightroom подходит для RAWов Никона - 610?

## Акрукс

Купил Никон 610 - й, и оказалось, что мой Лайтрум 3.2 "не видит" снимков с этой камеры , снятых в формате RAW. Слышал, что нужна версия Лайтрума от 5.3 и выше. Никто не поделится? (Демо - версии на месяц не нужны). В ответ могу предложить проги и плагины для обработки графики.

----------

